# %*&#^0 I have russet mites )*(&%$#



## Rosebud (Sep 13, 2017)

Am I ever humbled.   In another life i use to study plants a lot. I have russet mites and it is what I had last year and I was too stupid to figure it out. They look very much like thrip only with thrip you can see them with the naked eye. Russet mites you can only see with magnification. I use those 60 X power. 

Russet mites like hot and dry climates. The leaves taco like heat stress. I didn't see any big signs on the leaves but when the plant starts to flower the flowers turn brown prematurely.  

I am heart sick. The inside seed project I have is in danger I am fairly sure. I haven't gone in there today. I looked at the mites with my microscope and I really want to swear here. They have these two insidious lobster claws like appendages coming from one end.  ( think Joe Cocker) sorry, I am delirious.

The treatments are many and not too good. I will be using sulfur outdoors first and then beneficial's and who knows what else.. Oh, I have some Dr Zyme or something coming. They are very hard to kill and trying to do it organically may be more of a challenge, I don't know. 

I just spent a year buying pot for myself because of last summers grow. I don't want and can't do that again.


----------



## umbra (Sep 13, 2017)

Just spit balling here... 2 prong attack. Russets bore into the stem and become systemic, so applying both a topical and a root drench product to rid them. Root drench with EM1 and a top dressing of bokashi. The topical is tough because the one that might work is not organic. Sulfur is a good idea though.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 13, 2017)

I have no idea what to do Rose but I feel your pain and I wish you success. Obviously don't go from out garden to in garden without sanitizing....damn bugs....


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 13, 2017)

Bummer.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2017)

Dang Rosebud, I am so sorry.  I know that you had a time with them last year.  I read that Azamax can discourage them from feeding and also slow down their breeding cycles and it can be used right up to harvest.  It can be used as both a topical and a soil drench.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2017)

starting with Green cleaner, a test on an already dead bud.  I have dr zymes, i have a lot of stuff up my sleeve..


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 14, 2017)

I took out three plants, all three were clones from oregon that I dipped in spinosad when i got them. should have washed the roots.. sheesh...I did use SNS however. That should have killed rooot things.


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2017)

Oh no not that. I still remember the horror story of my grow the year I got the Borg. What a PITA. I hope you get them licked. Green Mojo.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 14, 2017)

Oh no. O #*%(! Oh I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 15, 2017)

I will have some new beneficials today and pirate bugs next week. We tried a bit of Doctor Zyme this morning in the shade and rinsed before the sun hit them per directions. The ingredients are yeast, citric acid, and potassium.  interesting.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 18, 2017)

Just saw this. Go hungry bugs! I'm rooting for the little cannibals.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2017)

I am all about Doctor Zymes... we did the times 3 application and i scoped with a microscope today and saw nothing. nada.    Thanks for coming by TCBUD. I am glad you don't' have this stuff.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 18, 2017)

Congrats Rose, it sounds like ya hit the nail on the head!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 18, 2017)

thanks 2RE, this doctor zymes is a great tool. It is amazing. It is around a hundred bucks a gallon and worth it.


----------



## Ruffy (Oct 20, 2017)

method 1 PPS is a amazing non toxic imp or pps spray that kills all pests on contact! no pesticides out of 51 tested, GRAS listed in the usa, avalible in canada also


----------

